

Red Hat Pays MS Ransom Demands - joe_the_user
http://boingboing.net/2012/05/31/lockdown-freeopen-os-maker-p.html

======
NeutronBoy
No mention of the fact that to obtain the 'Ready for Windows' certification
(or whatever they'll call it) for x86 platforms, OEMs must offer the option to
disable secure boot.

ARM doesn't have the same requirements, but phone manufactures have been doing
this for years anyway so it's not an MS issue.

------
mtgx
That sounds pretty monopolistic to me. So because you are the dominant player
in the market, and you know all manufacturers want your OS, you make it so any
other OS vendor has to pay you for the right to use that OS on the "Windows-
blessed" machines?

That sounds like a pretty scary future to me, and I don't like that Microsoft
is getting away with abusing their monopoly power like this.

------
joe_the_user
Red Hat is officially a billion company and it makes this real money not from
consumers but from small to medium sized corporations giving them a bargain
basement end-to-end OS solution.

It is not hard imagine that RH votes only with its pocket book and is "happy"
to join the mutual extortion racket which modern intellectual property
purveyors seem to have become.

This is on top of RH knuckling-under to Apple's patent extortion by removing
the Launchy Launch-bar.

Should open source advocated be cheering RH in any fashion now?

